# Volunteer needed for St Kilda ecology field trip



## BigTom (24 Feb 2012)

OK, I'm slightly trepidatious about putting this up on a forum, but what the heck   

I find myself short a volunteer to help out with my next field trip to St Kilda (Outer Hebrides, Scotland), leaving next Sunday 4th March from Edinburgh. The trip will last 5 weeks (returning 10th April), and I need someone who is available for that entire time period. The only way on and off the island is by helicopter, so once we're there we're pretty much stuck, barring emergency.

Previously I have offered these volunteer places to early career and newly graduated biologists, but as this is the last slot I have available I thought I would widen the net a little (plus it's short notice and I'm getting desperate!).

The work involves helping out with my PhD project studying the St Kilda field mouse, and duties mainly involve helping carry and set up trapping grids of live (humane) mouse traps, some mouse handling and data recording. We will be sharing accommodation with several other researchers, and there is also an MOD contractor base on the island (including a bar!).

You do not need any previous ecology field work experience, but you need to be fit enough to carry 20kg backpacks over some pretty rough and occasionally precipitous terrain. A head for heights and willingness to work outdoors in all weathers (and I do mean all!) are essential.

The position is unpaid, but all costs (travel, food, accommodation, helicopter flights) once setting off from Edinburgh will be covered by me. All you need to pay for is return travel to Edinburgh, and whatever you plan on spending in the bar.

This is a pretty unique opportunity to spend time in one of the remotest, most difficult to reach and most ruggedly beautiful places in the UK.

Can anyone seriously interested please contact me by email (bigblacktom at hotmail dot com), with a brief note about themselves and their background. Any other questions, please just ask.

*http://www.kilda.org.uk/*


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Feb 2012)

What a fantastic opportunity, sadly too short notice.  Is this a regular trip you do tom?


----------



## BigTom (24 Feb 2012)

I has been pretty regular (9 trips over the last 2 years), but just three trips left to do now and I already have volunteers lined up for the other two.


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2012)

5 weeks trapped with a UKAPS member. You're a brave man!    

A great opportunity for someone, but sadly not me given my circumstances.

Good luck finding a suitable volunteer.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (24 Feb 2012)

Great opportunity indeed. Wish I had the time. Pity it is that long so difficult for working people. I spent a nice biology 3 week field trip living in tents once. One of the greatest times in my life. Good luck finding volunteer.


----------



## Antoni (24 Feb 2012)

Oh, I would love to that, but I will not be able at the current moment   Exciting job you have!

Good luck with finding a volunteer!


----------



## Radik (24 Feb 2012)

I am going to ask my boss to fire me on Monday.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 Feb 2012)

Radik said:
			
		

> I am going to ask my boss to fire me on Monday.



 Amen


----------



## Themuleous (21 Mar 2012)

Dam,I missed this!!  I would have been well up for this if I could have organised the time off, would have been a nice change from the normal rat race of my ecologist job.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2012)

Hi all,
As Tom can't answer from the delights of St. Kilda, I'll do it for him. Trudi Clarke, who isn't a UKAPS member, but is an wildlife warden and photographer (and has experience of small mammal trapping), has gone. She is a former student of ours, I contacted her when Tom couldn't find any-one at short notice, and she contacted him.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alastair (22 Mar 2012)

Wow I wish I'd seen this too. What an opportunity for someone to have.


----------

